# Enclosure for Ootheca



## tszabo86 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am thinking of setting up my ootheca in a 10 gallon tank with a very fine net glued under the screen that would cover it. Or should I set it up in a large platic container? Any advice?


----------



## massaman (Jun 21, 2011)

better to keep it in a 32 oz deli cup or something like that as it using a tank wont work too well to hatch nymphs but using deli cups or tubs work better!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2011)

Even if the ooths hatches 200 you will want to have something u can clean out after the first molt or so, lots of dead things tend to stink a lot. then use the bigger container, start with something small.


----------



## tszabo86 (Jun 23, 2011)

What do you guys think? I picked this up at walmart and cut a hole in the top. I used fiberglass netting on top and on the side. The Ooth is attached to the top net with doublesided tape (which is also hotglued to the net just in case).


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 23, 2011)

tszabo86 said:


> What do you guys think? I picked this up at walmart and cut a hole in the top. I used fiberglass netting on top and on the side. The Ooth is attached to the top net with doublesided tape (which is also hotglued to the net just in case).


How tall is the container? I want to get a few of those, for myself.  

Make sure that the nymphs will not be able to touch the tape, they will get stuck.


----------



## tszabo86 (Jun 23, 2011)

likebugs said:


> How tall is the container? I want to get a few of those, for myself.
> 
> Make sure that the nymphs will not be able to touch the tape, they will get stuck.


It's 6 1/2 (tall) x 5 1/2. They come in packs of 2 at walmart. Be careful when you cut the lids though, they're kinda flimsy, my first one shattered. I think i will put paper on the sticky part all around the egg


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks good to me, I would make sure the paper towel is wet and stuck to the bottom or they will get underneath it. Or take it out and use some dried grass bunched up for them to run around on.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 24, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Looks good to me, I would make sure the paper towel is wet and stuck to the bottom or they will get underneath it. Or take it out and use some dried grass bunched up for them to run around on.


That is some good advice. With my first Chinese hatching, many nymphs got trapped under the paper towel. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## tszabo86 (Jun 24, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Looks good to me, I would make sure the paper towel is wet and stuck to the bottom or they will get underneath it. Or take it out and use some dried grass bunched up for them to run around on.


I will take your advice! I ended up having to take the double sided tape out because the ooth fell off of it. I put a little bit of hot glue on the stick that the ooth is attached to and stuck it on that way, this way it should be safer for the nymphs when they hatch since there will be no sticky tape for them to get caught on.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 24, 2011)

tszabo86 said:


> I will take your advice! I ended up having to take the double sided tape out because the ooth fell off of it. I put a little bit of hot glue on the stick that the ooth is attached to and stuck it on that way, this way it should be safer for the nymphs when they hatch since there will be no sticky tape for them to get caught on.


Hot or low temperature glue is the best that I have used for enclusure modification, and fastening oothecae.

Just be careful with the low temp stuff. I only use it on oothecae and for materials that will melt when hot glue is used. I have had my work fall apart when I have cleaned containers with hot water, or if the container gets warm regularly, and ended up with some almost escapes.


----------

